# [Swiss NR] Fabian Löhle 6x6 Single: 2:50.72



## FaLoL (Feb 26, 2015)

Pretty bad time actually since I've already gotten some sub-2:30 Single at home.... 
But so, it should be easy to break next time. 

[video=youtube_share;uGZn_jtmA9w]http://youtu.be/uGZn_jtmA9w[/video]

It is also part of the new 3:03.07 Swiss NR Mean. I may upload the other 
two solve later, but as you can guess, it's a horrible average time for me.


----------



## Kusntestos (Feb 26, 2015)

Congrats! Uploud the other solves. I think I was the judge on the last solve


----------



## G2013 (Feb 26, 2015)

Löhl! Congratulations!


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Feb 27, 2015)

Nice! good to see that a lot of people are starting to use the Aoshi


----------



## FaLoL (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks guys! Yea, I'll upload the other two solves as well and also 7x7 NRs and some other more or less good solves I had last we.


----------

